# Cute Idea!  Three Piece Animal Rings



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2016)

I wouldn't mind a couple of these myself, more pictures here.  http://www.boredpanda.com/three-piece-animal-rings-maryloubangkok/


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 5, 2016)

They are so cute. I've never seen anything like them before. I love the Grey sloth.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2016)

I thought so too Ruth, a sloth would be the perfect pet too...slow moving and sleeps most of the day.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 5, 2016)

Those are cute as the dickens!!!!!:love_heart:


----------

